# 180+ free lightroom presets!



## themedicine

Found this link today, thought you guys would be interested in seeing what it had to offer.
Flickr: Discussing Presetting Lightroom's 180+ Free Presets Collection in Presetting Lightroom

very cool group!


----------



## Josh66

Some of them don't look too bad.  I can't remember how to install them though, lol!

Nevermind.  Got it, lol.


----------



## IgsEMT

thanks, let's see


----------



## themedicine

Yea, the weird thing is, only parts of the things are shown. I downloaded a couple and I thought I was getting one or two things, ended up being like 4-8 different presets. haha


----------



## Provo

Thanks for sharing this very useful link.


----------

